
Gene Editing: Are Scientists Going Too Far? - cooperellis
http://pxw.news/gene-editing-are-scientists-going-too-far/
======
api
For all of human history:

[Insert new thing]: Are Scientists Going Too Far?

Consider the converse: if there are debilitating genetic diseases that cause
incredible suffering, is it good or ethical to deliberately refuse to prevent
or treat them on the basis of vague concerns that have not materialized?

~~~
cooperellis
While I agree that it is good to treat and cure diseases, the third
perspective in the article (David King) argues that gene editing has rapidly
advanced recently. The main evidence of this the UK approval of an experiment
that uses the Crispr-Cas9 method, which was only developed 3 years ago.

